

A Breakdown of Selected Government Surveillance Programs (2013) [pdf] - cmurf
https://www.brennancenter.org/sites/default/files/analysis/Government%20Surveillance%20Factsheet.pdf

======
cmurf
Decent three page summary from Brennan Center for Justice at New York
University School of Law.

Are They Allowed to Do That? A Breakdown of Selected Government Surveillance
Programs (2013)

